# Recommedation for Preparing for the test



## jennmv (Jan 1, 2010)

I planning to take the PE exam in April 2010. I am trying to figure out my study plan and was looking for some recommendations for online review courses. Also looking for recommendations for review material and books to purchase.


----------



## esmith (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't really get to study much with a new house, and new baby. I just skimmed through my reference manual for studying (2-3hrs), worked for me but wouldn't recommend it. Lindeburg, Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam is the one I used the entire time in the morning session. For the afternoon session I took the structural test. I just recommend having all the specifications and design standards that is on the NCEES website under exams, I used all but 1 or 2 of them along with the reference manual. If your not familar with the specifications and design standards you should make sure you are able to go through and look up information out of them.

I passed the first time.

One other thing, copy the index out of the reference manual and bind it so that you can have it out and keep your place in it and also the manual. I didn't do this but it would have saved me alot of time.


----------

